# Eclipse: JSP entwickeln



## Flokati (16. Nov 2007)

Ich arbeite grade daran, eine JSF-Anwendung zu schreiben, und mich nervt es langsam an, das ich bei jeder kleinen Änderung in einer JSP den Tomcat stoppen und wieder neu starten muss!
Das muss doch auch irgendwie einfacher gehen, oder!?

Ich verwende Eclipse 3.3 mit dem Red Hat Developer Studio Plugin und Tomcat 6.0.


----------



## The_S (16. Nov 2007)

Also bei Eclipse Europa EE und Tomcat 6 musst du bei einer Änderung an einer JSP den Tomcat nicht neustarten. Er muss lediglich neu gepublisht werden, was aber auch von Eclipse übernommen werden kann.


----------



## Flokati (16. Nov 2007)

Theoretisch ist das wohl so, aber praktisch hat das bei mir nicht hingehauen :-(

Ich hatte das Projekt per "Run on Server" gestartet, woraufhin es sich in der Servers-View unter "Tomcat v6.0 Server at localhost" eingetragen hat. Es lief auch im Browser, nur Änderungen an der JSP wurden hartnäckig ignoriert, dazu musste ich den Server neu starten.
Unter Window->Preferences->Server->Automatically publish to local servers habe ich eine Sekunde als Intervall eingetragen. Half auch nicht.

Inzwischen habe ich das so gelöst: 
Zuerst habe ich das Projekt aus der Servers-View wieder gelöscht.
In der server.xml habe ich folgenden Eintag gemacht:
<Context docBase="D:\workbench\Projekt\WebContent" path="/Projekt" reloadable="true"/>
Wenn ich jetzt den Server starte, kann ich in der JSP Änderungen vornehmen, ohne den Server danach neu starten zu müssen


----------



## The_S (17. Nov 2007)

Hm, ist bei mir per default so. Aber gut, jetzt gehts ja  .


----------

